# Brown Algae on sand



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

How to get rid of it


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

Use only RODI water for your water changes and top off and add some Seachem Phosguard. The algae in your tank is brown diatoms, the diatoms feed off silicates in your water which can be caused by the addition of tap water or the silicone in your tank. Once the silicates are removed the diatoms should starve, die off, and should not return so long as no tap water is added to the tank.


----------

